
MySpace Launches Profile 2.0 With Drag And Drop Interface - bradn
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/26/myspace-launches-profile-20-with-drag-and-drop-interface/
======
iamdave
Redesign MySpace all you want News Corp. Michael Arrington's profile is proof
that people love glitter gifs and that will forever be the bane of your
existence.

------
mhartl
_Just a note - it won’t work with IE6._

I'm not a MySpace user, but I am a web developer. This could be very good news
indeed.

